# Exodus: Götter und Könige - Featurette zur Bibel-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (10. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Exodus: Götter und Könige - Featurette zur Bibel-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Exodus: Götter und Könige - Featurette zur Bibel-Verfilmung


----------



## Grelldor (10. September 2014)

Ja, lol... Weisser Moses, weisse Ägypter und weisse Hebräer... Mr. Scott, die 60er sind vorbei...


----------



## Shredhead (10. September 2014)

Uuuuuuuuuuund der nächste Bibelschrott. Blach.


----------



## springenderBusch (10. September 2014)

Grelldor schrieb:


> Ja, lol... Weisser Moses, weisse Ägypter und weisse Hebräer... Mr. Scott, die 60er sind vorbei...



Nenne eine Hand voll Schauspieler aus dem ägyptischen,arabischen, palästinensischen Raum die die Zugkraft und Qualität von Christian Bale haben. Der Film soll vor allem in Amerika und Europa Kasse machen. Der Film dürfte einiges kosten, da wäre es fatal nur wegen der Authentizität einen unbekannten Darsteller aus dem vorderen Orient zu nehmen.


----------

